
iPG - kcovia
http://ipaulgraham.herokuapp.com/
======
darkstar999
The decimal key (code 110) is supposed to load a Nyan cat video, but it
doesn't work for me.

~~~
wmil
Do you have a full numpad? I can't type it on my laptop so I can't verify.

But pasting the js snippet into the console works.

~~~
darkstar999
Yes, and I tried with num lock on/off. No luck.

------
chasb
+1 - we used this when prepping for our YC interview (Aptible, S14)

------
kcovia
Courtesy of James Cunningham and Colin Hayhurst (YC12).

